# Brewtools B40 Advice and reviews



## megs8888 (16/1/20)

Hi Just looking to create a thread on people who have or are getting these devices and info on what extras to get and set-up information. 

https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/brewtools-b40-pro-brewing-system/


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (3/3/20)

I Received my B80 on Friday, I haven't used it as yet as I am still building a bench and a few other bits and pieces to keep it in one spot for CIP setup.

Looks amazing build quality looks amazing, looking forward to using it


----------



## megs8888 (4/3/20)

Mark Ibbotson said:


> I Received my B80 on Friday, I haven't used it as yet as I am still building a bench and a few other bits and pieces to keep it in one spot for CIP setup.
> 
> Looks amazing build quality looks amazing, looking forward to using it


Enjoy it mate.


----------



## Tom Fazari (5/8/20)

Wow - was hoping to get more insight in to these bad boys from some Aussie folk using them.

Been tossing up for a while if I should bite the bullet and get me one.

Doing a bit of distilling I'm looking at using this to do make my all grains easier to brew. Also i've not done any all grain beers but from what I can see from reviews etc this unit would be an awesome bit of kit to get me on the path to creating that Hazy IPA that I've been paying megga bucks for. Or not?

More user experiences would be great to see.

Cheers


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (6/8/20)

You will not regret getting this system. My advice if you are thinking about getting the B40. Pay the bit extra to get the B80 as over time you will want to do larger batches


----------



## Tom Fazari (7/8/20)

seems the way to go - was just hoping to hear from some more local users about quirks/issues I'd be up against


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/8/20)

If you do a google brewtools b40 Australia you might find some info


----------



## Tom Fazari (21/10/20)

those that purchased the brewtools - did you also buy the accessory pack? if so which one? if not how do you find the base unit without the extra valves?


----------



## mje1980 (22/10/20)

The price might have something to do with the fact there’s not many reviews


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (16/11/20)

Tom Fazari said:


> those that purchased the brewtools - did you also buy the accessory pack? if so which one? if not how do you find the base unit without the extra valves?


I bought the accessories pack, the deluxe one I guess you could say, I have not used without extra valves. It would depend on what setup you want but for me the three valves are perfect and i also got the extra temp sensor for the other side of the unit to monitor return temps


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (16/11/20)

Tom Fazari said:


> seems the way to go - was just hoping to hear from some more local users about quirks/issues I'd be up against



For an all in one system it is by far and away the best available in my opinion. You get what you pay for. I was a grainfather user (G30) i have friends that use brewzilla/robobrew etc. Nowhere near the quality as this. The G70 grainfather is a disaster for the price tag.

The brewtools use of easy clean TC fittings, the valve system, the software and touchscreen ( that can be removed and placed on a wall if you wish). They are constantly working on making the system better and better. a new lasercut false bottom. Mash overflow pipe and soon a trub trapper to make cleaning easier as well as maximise clean wort into the fermenter thus increasing efficiency and less waste.

The unit is CIP which makes cleaning a breeze especially with the CIP spray ball.

I have done 27 brew days with this unit and have no issues with it.

Those considering buying the B80 which i would recommend as you will future proof yourself as you will want to brew more beer with the same time you spend brewing a batch. You will need two 15 amp plugs installed for max power. I would also recommend a hoist of some type to lift the basket with large grain bills. Though you would realistically need this as well with a G70 or large brewzilla/robobrew anyway.

I hope this helps


----------



## Roosterboy (16/11/20)

Mark Ibbotson said:


> For an all in one system it is by far and away the best available in my opinion. You get what you pay for. I was a grainfather user (G30) i have friends that use brewzilla/robobrew etc. Nowhere near the quality as this. The G70 grainfather is a disaster for the price tag.
> 
> The brewtools use of easy clean TC fittings, the valve system, the software and touchscreen ( that can be removed and placed on a wall if you wish). They are constantly working on making the system better and better. a new lasercut false bottom. Mash overflow pipe and soon a trub trapper to make cleaning easier as well as maximise clean wort into the fermenter thus increasing efficiency and less waste.
> 
> ...


How long is a brew day now compared to the other systems you have used?


----------



## Tom Fazari (16/11/20)

Picking up my B80 this week!


----------



## nickxb (17/11/20)

Not the OP but did my first beer on my B80 on the weekend. With a 20 min mash rest, 60 min mash, 60 min boil, a 30 min whirpool and chilling to fermenter. The brewday took my just shy of 5 hours which is fairly consistent with the same beer on my Grainfather.


----------

